# Nice Lungo Cups?



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm looking to pick up some slightly large than espresso cups to take longer shots of around 40-60g.

My current espresso cups look like this and I quite this this style but they don't do anything in-between espresso and cappa.










Any suggestions on what to look at?

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The inker Luna cups are 4 oz and look a lot like that one. More egg shaped though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not Neutrals, I have one , they hold 60-70g max espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Not Neutrals, I have one , they hold 60-70g max espresso


Yep I've got one , really nice ......

What volume are you looking for spence, and are glasses rubbish ?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Kyle548 said:


> The inker Luna cups are 4 oz and look a lot like that one. More egg shaped though.


Luna's come in 2.5oz, 6oz and 8.5oz.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

How about espresso glasses? Duralex do a 90ml / 3oz one that would do the trick.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

funinacup said:


> How about espresso glasses? Duralex do a 90ml / 3oz one that would do the trick.


Yep they are nice too.

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafe-supplies/coffee-glasses/duralex-gigogne-90ml

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafe-supplies/coffee-glasses/duralex-picardie-90ml-3oz


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mmmm, so your right.

Not Luna then, the other one, tulip shaped.

The Luna ones seem huge too compared to my other cups, the inker tulips are even bigger though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Luna's come in 2.5oz, 6oz and 8.5oz.


That's what I thought too about the inkers, great cups though.

I've got some straight sided espresso style cups from John Lewis that hold about 3oz. Non neutrals sound good though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Holds 3oz can pick you one up tomorrw if you want....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks really nice Boots. Do you have a quality espresso cup shop near you?

Is there a reason why it does so well


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

boom

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458382928259465216


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks really nice Boots. Do you have a quality espresso cup shop near you?
> 
> Is there a reason why it does so well


Got to earn my free drinks somehow......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Also nice too....tricky Spence decisions decision decisions!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Holds 3oz can pick you one up tomorrw if you want....


What are these Boots? How much? What Colour options?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> boom
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458382928259465216


Droooool, no idea how big they are but they look great!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Droooool, no idea how big they are but they look great!


2.5oz...also doing a 7 and 10oz


----------

